# Yay! New Gallup poll out!



## Crabby-Chicken (Sep 17, 2008)

And I have to say with the things that are happening in the market now,, I sure glad Bush didn't get his way and privatize social security. Like McCain wants to do also. How scary.


----------



## LowriseMinis (Sep 17, 2008)

_Only_ 2%?


----------



## Neil (Sep 17, 2008)

LowriseMinis said:


> _Only_ 2%?


Let's not be greedy.


----------



## Crabby-Chicken (Sep 17, 2008)

2%


----------



## Laura (Sep 17, 2008)

[SIZE=14pt]It's about time! [/SIZE]


----------



## Marnie (Sep 18, 2008)

I can't sleep again, watching news on ABC, they just mentioned a while ago that some of the Republicans are getting upset with McCain as he's talking like a Democrat ------don't bite the messenger!


----------



## OhHorsePee (Sep 18, 2008)

Oh please! John McCain has always stood up for what is right no matter if it was for or against a republican. They knew that about him before they appointed him for this campaign.

Rasmussen has McCain at 48% and Obama at 47%. It is deffinately a close race.

Did you guys see that people from the democratic party are backing McCain????



Respectfully stated, of course.


----------



## Jill (Sep 18, 2008)

OhHorsePee said:


> Did you guys see that people from the democratic party are backing McCain????
> 
> 
> 
> Respectfully stated, of course.


Yes, and I don't blame them





Real Clear Politics, a site that combines many different polls, shows a flat out tie at this time.


----------



## Laura (Sep 18, 2008)

Mary Lou - LB said:


> I really tried so hard (with open mind) to watch Palin/McCain Town Hall Meeting in Michigan yesterday but could not stand it.. Still talking about the war and how WE have to win it.. war, war, war.. I am so tired of it.. just like most of the world..


[SIZE=12pt]I completely agree and, as I told Steve, it was a McCain/Palin lovefest..ick! They were interrupting each other, to compliment each other..it was a little creepy.[/SIZE]

I do find it FACINATING how much the canned speeches have FINALLY been well, canned, the last few days, as the candidates realize the people want SOLUTIONS, not rhetoric. The debates are going to be a must see event.


----------



## Laura (Sep 18, 2008)

Mary Lou - LB said:


> Yes, I seen that Palin was interrupting McCain and giving him compliments and adding more to his answers.. It was almost like McCain really needs Palin to help him with the answers..
> 
> 
> 
> And he was happy she was taking over..


[SIZE=12pt]...like I said, creepy



You know how, when you have an elderly parent or grandparent that can't quite get out their full meaning and you interrupt to "help"? That's how it felt to me....[/SIZE]


----------



## LowriseMinis (Sep 18, 2008)

And OF COURSE there are Dems voting for McCain, just like I'm sure there are Republicans voting for Obama. It's hardly even worth pointing out. It's not as if no one in the history of ever has ever voted outside their party.


----------



## OhHorsePee (Sep 18, 2008)

When it is the top democratic fundraiser that is backing McCain it is a big deal.



She's doing it because she says Obama is too elitist. I have to agree with her.


----------



## Just Us N Texas (Sep 18, 2008)

Have pretty much kept my mouth shut this time. I am a lifelong Democrat, but will be switching parties this time. Why? Because I have seen many "90 day wonders", and they neither have the knowledge, or common sense to get the job done.


----------



## OhHorsePee (Sep 18, 2008)

I agree Just Us. People seem to forget a few FACTS. The first 6 years with Bush in office the economy was fine. A little over a year ago gas was $2.19 a gallon, the unemployment rate was 4.5%, the DOW hit a record high and we were all living large with our big houses and big trucks (us included). Then americans wanted change and a democratic congress was voted in. Gas has been $4.00 a gallon, unemployment went up, our home equity is dropping, all time high foreclosure rates and look at the DOW. It is so easy to blaime someone in public office or to insult a candidate but the numbers do not lie!!!

Fran


----------



## littlesteppers (Sep 18, 2008)

OhHorsePee said:


> I agree Just Us. People seem to forget a few FACTS. The first 6 years with Bush in office the economy was fine. A little over a year ago gas was $2.19 a gallon, the unemployment rate was 4.5%, the DOW hit a record high and we were all living large with our big houses and big trucks (us included). Then americans wanted change and a democratic congress was voted in. Gas has been $4.00 a gallon, unemployment went up, our home equity is dropping, all time high foreclosure rates and look at the DOW. It is so easy to blaime someone in public office or to insult a candidate but the numbers do not lie!!!
> Fran


Ain't that the truth..since our income depends on fuel prices..I was watching congress for days..what a eyeopenener that was..OMG


----------



## Jill (Sep 18, 2008)

OhHorsePee said:


> I agree Just Us. People seem to forget a few FACTS. The first 6 years with Bush in office the economy was fine. A little over a year ago gas was $2.19 a gallon, the unemployment rate was 4.5%, the DOW hit a record high and we were all living large with our big houses and big trucks (us included). Then americans wanted change and a democratic congress was voted in. Gas has been $4.00 a gallon, unemployment went up, our home equity is dropping, all time high foreclosure rates and look at the DOW. It is so easy to blaime someone in public office or to insult a candidate but the numbers do not lie!!!
> Fran


EXACTLY right!!!!! But, now, I guess we shouldn't confuse anyone with actual facts


----------



## Pepipony (Sep 18, 2008)

As much as I would HATE to see SS privatized, *if* they did, then the Presidents wouldnt be able to 'steal' from it. No bashing there, nearly all of them have. They borrow from Peter to pay Paul, then us the SS card to do whatever, but dont tell us why SS is in trouble.





I think Obama is up because people are seeing Palin for what she is. Now mind you her overall appeal may be good, those 'do as I say, not as I do' quips are getting O L D. Funny how she stands for one thing now, but months ago, she stood for and did the opposite. "Hey guys, I am against pork barrel spending, oh yeah, that bridge, well, I ended up being against it. Oh the money for it you ask? Well, I kept it of course, since I am against pork barrel spending, I figured if I kept it ( to use for my State) then no one else would be able to lbby for it. So see!! I cut that part of pork barrel spending in half!! YEAH ME!!!!!!



"

OMG, the 'facts' about the fuel prices have me in stitches. People seem to have changed the dates and such to suit their arguement. Forget the actual facts. Numbers dont lie is true, so long as the actual numbers and dates are used.


----------



## Bassett (Sep 18, 2008)

Why does everybody compare Palin to Obama.



They are NOT running for the same position. So there should not be a comparison between them. The Dems are so scared they are literally grasping at any straw to use any little thing they can to discredit Sarah Palin. Why? They are running scared.

Yes those gas prices are right. I remember because I was working yet and used more gas. The price was in the $2.00 range. Say or think as you choose to but those prices and dates ARE accurate. Don't try to change dates and prices because the Democratic Congress was the fault of it and you don't like it and are looking for someone else to blame. I don't know how old you are but I remember back a long time. I remember a lot of things both parties did but the Democrates have never been for anything I wanted out of life. Both parties have done lots of things wrong. So you have to weigh the "promises" they all make and try to figure out which one seems more honest. To me McCain seems more honest and genuine. To me Obama is rather on the shady side. I just don't trust him. There is something about him that I just can't put my finger on. The best President we ever had was Raegan. It took him a while to do it but he almost pulled us out of the slump that Carter and Johnson put us in. (Both Democrats btw)

What I got a kick out of, one night Dennis Miller said Obama is so scared he doesn't know if he should defecate or tie his shoe. Now that is funny.








Okay I'll get off my soap box now.








Have a good night.


----------



## Crabby-Chicken (Sep 18, 2008)

I think Obama is awesome and I am happy that he is ahead right now!!!


----------



## Marnie (Sep 19, 2008)

Crabby-Chicken, did you see the latest? Palins husband is refusing to testify and she said she'll refuse too on the court case in Alaska, he has refused which will put that court case until after the election. Common sense tells me if they had nothing to hide, they'd want to get to court and get it done with and prove it's all lies. By not cooperating with the Alaska courts, it tells me they obviously have something to hide. The point being if she is guilty of coruption in Alaska, wouldn't you think people would not want her in the V P position? She's the one I don't trust and I don't trust Mc Cain as his voting record stands for itself, all of his flip flopping should be making people dizzy, don't you think? I'm anxious for the debates and I think they should all, both sides, have to take lie detector tests, I feel at least Obama is sincere and saying what he really believes in. I'm with you!


----------



## Bassett (Sep 19, 2008)

Hard to believe that Marnie and I are sisters. Isn't it?










We will never agree on some things. But we respect each others opinions and love each other. Love ya Marnie.


----------



## Marnie (Sep 19, 2008)

I decided to change my little rant a little bit. I wish that Palin and her husband would just go get that settled so we know that's a lie and be done with all that junk. I can't stand that idiot Biden and can't believe Obama picked him for a running mate as I thought he had more sense. I am anxious for the debates to start so I can see and learn more, I don't really know what to believe, at this point, I still wish we could start over but right now I do like Obama.

Bonnie is my sister and I love her too.


----------



## Crabby-Chicken (Sep 19, 2008)

Marnie,

I did see that. And yes,,, I think they have something to hide. And the not wanting to talk to reporters unless it off her scripted speech. Yikes.

Can't wait for the debates!


----------



## Pepipony (Sep 19, 2008)

You one party people are So married to your party that you will change facts and remember things differently, to suit yourself. Gosh forbid your party is actually WRONG in anything.

A few years back, on this Forum, we were talking about Bush and the Economy, this was before his last election. You Republicans were all stating that he was responsible for our 'bad' economy for the first several years of his Presidency, it was Clintons fault. Why? And this is from an accountant that posts to this forum, cant recall the name, it was Clintons fault because it takes several years for any plan a Pres has, to come to fruition and cause an economic change. However now that the economy is tanking, suddenly its the Dems fault. These 2 reasons are mutually exclusive. So which is it?

Stop making excuses for one thing, blaming the other guys for another. Take some responsibility when things go wrong with your party.





As for denying a subpeona. SHAME on anyone that thinks they can do that. Unless its for national security reasons, and even then just have the tribunal with that level of clearance. These people are VOTED in, they must go by the same rules WE do. They are not Kings/Queens, able to make rules as they see fit.


----------



## LowriseMinis (Sep 19, 2008)

Pepipony said:


> These people are VOTED in, they must go by the same rules WE do. They are not Kings/Queens, able to make rules as they see fit.






:yeah


----------



## Jill (Sep 19, 2008)

http://elections.foxnews.com/2008/09/19/ob...overty-program/

"Country First or Obama First" John McCain

http://elections.foxnews.com/2008/09/19/mc...or-obama-first/


----------



## OhHorsePee (Sep 19, 2008)

Oh my! Who is that above with Obama? Is that Reverend Wright (I say sarcastically) the other anti-american?


----------



## Jill (Sep 19, 2008)

Yes, that is a picture of Obama with the racist Rev. Wright, who was his spiritual and moral leader for two decades.


----------



## Crabby-Chicken (Sep 19, 2008)

Jill,,, Fox News You think I am going to go and waste my time reading anything Fox news prints. Tsk Tsk, next you will try and make me watch O' Reilly or Rush....



:No-Sad


----------



## Jill (Sep 19, 2008)

Kim, I never tried to make you watch anything and pretty much quit putting stock into what you do say to me when you said to / about me:



Crabby-Chicken said:


> Jill ... You keep pointing out that you don't care about anyone else. And that is my point. They don't care about anyone who needs help either. So you have found your perfect party.


which is of course, completely untrue about myself and the Republican party.

When people get that way, I figure they've already said all the material and factual things they had to say.

http://www.miniaturehorsetalk.com/index.ph...98396&st=50

And, I am hardly the only one watching Fox News. LOTS of other people who want to stay well informed do, too -- "Fair and Balanced" reporting


----------



## LittleRibbie (Sep 19, 2008)

I love O'Reilly. THE SPIN STOPS HERE AND PINHEADS AND PATRIOTS !!! My Favorite


----------



## LowriseMinis (Sep 19, 2008)

Even O'Riley was fairly impressed with Obama, so I guess he's not ALL bad.


----------



## Bassett (Sep 19, 2008)

LowriseMinis said:


> Even O'Riley was fairly impressed with Obama, so I guess he's not ALL bad.



Right. O'Riley treats every one the same. He just likes to get them going.


----------



## Crabby-Chicken (Sep 19, 2008)

Kim, I never tried to make you watch anything and pretty much quit putting stock into what you do say to me when you said to / about me:

QUOTE (Crabby-Chicken @ Sep 1 2008, 07:29 PM) *

Jill ... You keep pointing out that you don't care about anyone else. And that is my point. They don't care about anyone who needs help either. So you have found your perfect party.

Jill you may not put stock into what I do but you are always on my threads when I talk about how much I like Obama.... And I feel that anyone that is so proud to say they won't debate anyone from other countries( it is basically saying your time is too important) well, that is just an uncaring way to act. Sorry. That is how I feel.


----------



## Danielle_E. (Sep 20, 2008)

Mary Lou - LB said:


> READ HERE - it is short - http://blogs.abcnews.com/politicalradar/20...-warns-aga.html
> 
> Oh gosh.. Palin is warmongering again!! First it was a spar with Russia now she wants to spar with Ahmadinejad (Iran).. I wish she would stop with the tough-talk against other countries!! How can anyone say this is GOOD???? Scaring everyone about a second 'Second Holocaust'…
> 
> Now Condi Rice would never be stupid enough to antagonize Iran and other countries that way...she exercises tough diplomacy. Palin should take some lessons from Condi. She is burning her "bridges to nowhere" with other countries before even being elected!! STUPID!!!


I agree Mary Lou. She needs to stop and think before she shoots her mouth off like that. I just read an article the other day about what is happening in South America and how many countries there now are not pleased with the U.S. Iran is to be taken seriously of course BUT speaking the way she is speaking isn't going to help one bit, not with this guy as he is CRAZY!!! She is like a lose canon. McCain is not much better when he basically called Spain a rogue state. Give me a break. The "bridge to nowhere"? it's back.... their hope to both be elected ain't going to happen if they don't stop this kind of talk, I can guarantee you it's going to turn off many people in the U.S. unless they have unlimited $$$ to fund multiple wars that they will start when they should be taking that money and fixing the economy and helping their own citizens at home before starting a war of words that could very well transpire in physical war. It's bad enough that the middle east is always at war in the area. We don't need the U.S. doing the same thing!

The U.S. troops needs to be send to Afghanistan and now to stop the Taliban from taking over again and supressing the masses, especially women. they are regrouping and are making inroads in to doing just that!!! As far as Bin Laden is concerned, I think the U.S. (government) know exactly where he is but they aren't taking him out. Can you imagine what would happen in the extremist Muslim world if they killed him, it would be major jihad around the world (U.S./Canada/Europe). I remember hearing, and I can't remember if it was Bin Laden or one of his henchmen but I recall them saying they would destroy the U.S. but they said they would do it financially. They are probably sitting back right now and laughing because they may just succeed.

It truly is too bad that Condi Rice didn't accept the job. There is a woman I admire. She is bright, intelligent and well spoken. Yes she is tough BUT she is more diplomatic than Palin who needs to learn and learn quickly. Heaven help the U.S. in foreign affairs if McCain/Palin get elected.


----------



## Jill (Sep 20, 2008)

OhHorsePee said:


> Oh my! Who is that above with Obama? Is that Reverend Wright (I say sarcastically) the other anti-american?


Here's another one. You've probably seen it. It passes the "Snopes Verification"



Complete with a video showing how LONG the he stood that way while others stood as pictured. When Obama referenced that he didn't "look" like previous American Presidents, honestly, it is this that I think of...


----------



## Crabby-Chicken (Sep 20, 2008)

At least he wasn't involved in the Keating 5, is so rich he doesn't know how many houses he owns,( but people call Obama an elitist) Obama knows that Spain isn't part of the Americas, McCain is one of the oldest people to run for president. He makes JOKES about bombing countries like it doesn't matter, and can't remember which countries border each other. Has been in Washington for a long time, but is going to CHANGE everything. Okkkkaaayyy.


----------



## LowriseMinis (Sep 22, 2008)

I still didn't realize that the ability to put your hand over your heart during a song had anything to do with leadership ability.





If hand movements are so important, though...isn't it true McCain can't get his above his head?


----------



## Cathy_H (Sep 22, 2008)

> I still didn't realize that the ability to put your hand over your heart during a song had anything to do with leadership ability


............... Perhaps not, but to me it shows where his true allegiance IS NOT (my opinion).


----------



## LowriseMinis (Sep 22, 2008)

I ran an entirely informal poll on another MB, and about 75% of responding American citizens never place their hand over their hearts for the national anthem.

I don't, either. Are you going to tell me about my commitment to this country?

Patriotism is so much more than a simple hand motion that is upheld by a code most people don't even seem to be aware of.


----------



## Cathy_H (Sep 22, 2008)

> Are you going to tell me about my commitment to this country?


 ..... No, because you are not running for president....... As I said above, this is my opinion and the way I feel just as you have the right to feel the way you do about it, nuff said.


----------



## Jill (Sep 23, 2008)

From people who can overlook Obama's relationship to Jeremiah Wright and William Ayers, no wonder disrespect for the Nation and its athem is not a big deal.


----------



## Sonya (Sep 23, 2008)

> I still didn't realize that the ability to put your hand over your heart during a song had anything to do with leadership ability.


I am very proud to live in this country...and I would expect my president to feel the same way.


----------



## Pepipony (Sep 23, 2008)

SO having a hand over their heart determines how they feel about the country? Even though MOST people dont do that for the Anthem? How odd, that we hold people to different levels of accountability. I bet dollars to donuts that if you had a picture of EVERY candidate or EVERY President from EVERY time they were witnessing the Anthem, more than a few would not have their hands over their hearts. But, poor Obama has the bad luck of not being in 'your' party so shame on him.

Since people feel this strongly, surely these same people look at flags in public venues ( stores etc) and make sure it is hung correctly? Dont know what I mean? Doesnt that then make you a hypocrit?

On a side note, when they were doing the 9/11 memorials, I saw someone from this administration, with their hands at their sides during the anthem. Anyone care to tell me who it was, because surely, someone here saw that. Or is it ok, since they werent a Democrat?


----------



## littlesteppers (Sep 23, 2008)

Law School Search Cornell

LII / Legal Information Institutehome search sitemap donate

U.S. Code collectionmain page

TITLE 36 > Subtitle I > Part A > CHAPTER 3 > § 301Prev | Next § 301. National anthem

(a) Designation.— The composition consisting of the words and music known as the Star-Spangled Banner is the national anthem.

(b) Conduct During Playing.— During a rendition of the national anthem—

(1) when the flag is displayed—

(A) all present except those in uniform should stand at attention facing the flag with the right hand over the heart;

(B) men not in uniform should remove their headdress with their right hand and hold the headdress at the left shoulder, the hand being over the heart; and

© individuals in uniform should give the military salute at the first note of the anthem and maintain that position until the last note; and

(2) when the flag is not displayed, all present should face toward the music and act in the same manner they would if the flag were displayed.


----------



## Sonya (Sep 23, 2008)

> SO having a hand over their heart determines how they feel about the country?


yes, as well as your mentors.....I'm sure you've heard of Rev. Wright.


----------



## Jill (Sep 23, 2008)

Sonya said:


> > SO having a hand over their heart determines how they feel about the country?
> 
> 
> yes, as well as your mentors.....I'm sure you've heard of Rev. Wright.


And William Ayers, too...


----------



## whitney (Sep 23, 2008)

One action does not define the man or woman.

Both have good and bad points.

It would be interesting to see a PRO and CON list for each candidate.


----------



## Pepipony (Sep 23, 2008)

Sonya said:


> > SO having a hand over their heart determines how they feel about the country?
> 
> 
> yes, as well as your mentors.....I'm sure you've heard of Rev. Wright.




And McCain had whatshisname as his economist who stated that our economy was basically fine and we were a Nation of Whiners. McCain also has Lobbyists as most of his staff now. Or does it only matter whom Obama associates with?


----------



## Sonya (Sep 24, 2008)

> And McCain had whatshisname as his economist who stated that our economy was basically fine and we were a Nation of Whiners. McCain also has Lobbyists as most of his staff now. Or does it only matter whom Obama associates with?



Sorry....no comparison when Rev. Wright, Obama's mentor for 20 yrs, refers to terrorists as "freedom fighters"...

and I do think sometimes we are a nation of whiners!


----------



## Crabby-Chicken (Sep 24, 2008)

Sonya,,,,

Ar people whining now that they are loosing everything. Some really have something to whine about.


----------



## Jill (Sep 25, 2008)

Sonya said:


> > And McCain had whatshisname as his economist who stated that our economy was basically fine and we were a Nation of Whiners. McCain also has Lobbyists as most of his staff now. Or does it only matter whom Obama associates with?
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry....no comparison when Rev. Wright, Obama's mentor for 20 yrs, refers to terrorists as "freedom fighters"...


Exactly right!!! There's also Obama's friendship with former terrorist, Bill Ayers, and Obama's deep involvement with "Acorn" who committed voter fraud. Just so many despicable, shady and shameful ties.


----------



## Jill (Sep 25, 2008)

[SIZE=12pt]Whoop! There goes that _former_ lead for Barack Hussein Obama



[/SIZE]

According to the new Gallup Poll (9/25/08) -- Obama and McCain are now tied





Maybe Crabby wants to update her topic title to keep it currently accurate





http://www.gallup.com/video/110728/Tied-Ag...vity-Grows.aspx


----------



## LowriseMinis (Sep 25, 2008)

Looking forward to seeing what happens after the debates, now that it seems like McCain's decided he can be bothered to show up for them.


----------



## Jill (Sep 25, 2008)

> Looking forward to seeing what happens after the debates, now that it seems like McCain's decided he can be bothered to show up for them.


Well, Lowrise, there's no accounting for perspective...

IF ever there were a time when the Nation could use a senator like McCain, with a demonstrated ability to lead and inspire bipartisan cooperation, now is the time. Nation First. Yet Obama continues to posture


----------



## LowriseMinis (Sep 25, 2008)

Yep, nation first. Like how McCain canceled his interview with Letterman so he could get back to Washington ASAP, and instead went a couple of floors down to do an interview with Katie Couric.


----------



## littlesteppers (Sep 25, 2008)

LowriseMinis said:


> Looking forward to seeing what happens after the debates, now that it seems like McCain's decided he can be bothered to show up for them.


Well..lets see what our former president (DEMOCRAT) Clinton has to say about this..just watch the video if you don't wanna read!

http://blogs.abcnews.com/politicalradar/20...clinton-do.html


----------



## LowriseMinis (Sep 25, 2008)

I'm generally more concerned with the actions of the candidates than what people say about them. McCain canceled an interview saying he HAD to get to Washington...and then didn't.


----------



## littlesteppers (Sep 25, 2008)

LowriseMinis said:


> I'm generally more concerned with the actions of the candidates than what people say about them. McCain canceled an interview saying he HAD to get to Washington...and then didn't.


HUH?? What ?? He didn't??


----------



## Jill (Sep 25, 2008)

Wow... I guess the news coverage of him going into the White House was a scam. Good grief


----------



## Gini (Sep 25, 2008)

I guess the news reports and photo's of McCain, Bush and Obama were some how faked!!!


----------



## Jill (Sep 25, 2008)

Yeah, I know...

and if McCain had only time to do one interview when his plans changed yesterday -- wow, go figure... He picked Katie Couric over David Letterman



:BigGrin


----------



## garyo (Sep 25, 2008)

Maybe McCain should have sent Sarah to do the Letterman interview instead of allowing her to do the one with Curic. Sarah made Ms. South Carolina sound like a genius, I almost expected her to utter the classic U.S. American line.

Come on folks, twice she could not even come up with an answer, not an intelligent answer, but just an answer.

And thats who you want just a heartbeat away from leading this great country?

Surely you do not believe that McCain could have not found someone more qualified to be his running mate.

Gary


----------



## Cathy_H (Sep 25, 2008)

> Looking forward to seeing what happens after the debates, now that it seems like McCain's decided he can be bothered to show up for them


........................ Well it will be McCain that will answer that 3:00 a.m. call. Obama will probably hit the snooze alarm............... McCain saw the need for IMMEDIATE action on a huge problem that needs solving NOW..... We don't need more campaign promises from Obama this week - we need ACTION now & McCain has answered that call......................... Yes I saw what Clinton said about McCain & I was surprised - even Clinton knows what needs to be done NOW.


----------



## littlesteppers (Sep 25, 2008)

garyo said:


> Maybe McCain should have sent Sarah to do the Letterman interview instead of allowing her to do the one with Curic. Sarah made Ms. South Carolina sound like a genius, I almost expected her to utter the classic U.S. American line.
> Come on folks, twice she could not even come up with an answer, not an intelligent answer, but just an answer.
> 
> And thats who you want just a heartbeat away from leading this great country?
> ...


You gotto be kidding..maybe you have not heard about BIDEN..???








Sarah Balin is a VERY well qualified VP..

There are websites out there..just full of biden bloopers

http://blog.newsweek.com/blogs/stumper/arc...fe-machine.aspx


----------



## littlesteppers (Sep 25, 2008)

Cathy_H said:


> > Looking forward to seeing what happens after the debates, now that it seems like McCain's decided he can be bothered to show up for them
> 
> 
> ........................ Well it will be McCain that will answer that 3:00 a.m. call. Obama will probably hit the snooze alarm............... McCain saw the need for IMMEDIATE action on a huge problem that needs solving NOW..... We don't need more campaign promises from Obama this week - we need ACTION now & McCain has answered that call......................... Yes I saw what Clinton said about McCain & I was surprised - even Clinton knows what needs to be done NOW.


Heya Cathy..good to see ya..you KNOW the difference..One is a talker and One is a do'er


----------



## garyo (Sep 25, 2008)

You gotto be kidding..maybe you have not heard about BIDEN..???








Sarah Balin is a VERY well qualified VP..

There are websites out there..just full of biden bloopers

Unfortunately, Sarah's statements, or lack thereof, were not bloopers. Just an inability to answer fairly simple questions.

Once again, surely you do not believe that Sarah is the most qualified of all people to be VP.

Gary


----------



## Cathy_H (Sep 25, 2008)

Hiya Christine.

So Obama is whining about the debate being postponed, (not cancelled) because we're on the verge of a national crisis!! Is he afraid that he might forget the info that he has memorized after tomorrow or will his teleprompter go blank after 24 hours? What about the Town Hall meetings that Obama refuses to attend? ---------- If this financial problem is not headed off NOW before it becomes a crisis there will not be a need for more debates.



People will be fighting just to survive - they will NOT want to hear debates and promises........



...... If Obama becomes President I hope he does not get an urgent call during one of his planned events -



heaven help us all!!!!!


----------



## littlesteppers (Sep 25, 2008)

Cathy_H said:


> Hiya Christine.
> So Obama is whining about the debate being postponed, (not cancelled) because we're on the verge of a national crisis!! Is he afraid that he might forget the info that he has memorized after tomorrow or will his teleprompter go blank after 24 hours? What about the Town Hall meetings that Obama refuses to attend? ---------- If this financial problem is not headed off NOW before it becomes a crisis there will not be a need for more debates.
> 
> 
> ...


Weeelll..in an interview he said..worst crisis ever, economy will fail..oh and if you need me..give me a call


----------



## Crabby-Chicken (Sep 25, 2008)

Sad,,, did you not see Obama with Bush and McCain. He is there. BUT he is also following through on his promise to be at the debate. I am sure Mr Economic Miracle Cure McCain can step back and do a debate that he promised to do for a couple hours. I know,,, the world may not go on if he is not holding Bush's hand. And if people hadn't be de-regulators we wouldn't be in this position.


----------



## Cathy_H (Sep 25, 2008)

> he said..worst crisis ever, economy will fail..oh and if you need me..give me a call


....... Yes I heard Obama's, "if you need me give me a call" ..



...... Well DUH! you HAVE been called and you hit the snooze button!.... No one should have to call you anyway - if you did not realize the urgency of this economical situation, you cannot realize the importance of being the President of our United States Of America!


----------



## littlesteppers (Sep 25, 2008)

ANYBODY who compares Bush with McCain does NOT know politics and should first be educating themselfes..I understand its easier listening to campaign speeches..


----------



## Jill (Sep 26, 2008)

garyo said:


> Surely you do not believe that McCain could have not found someone more qualified to be his running mate.
> Gary


Gary -- Are you joking? Because Sarah Palin is more qualifed to be President than the Democratic Presdiential Nominee -- Barack Hussein Obama!!!


----------



## OhHorsePee (Sep 26, 2008)

You know, I can just see Obama pushing the snooze button when Washington is calling at 3am. I had to laugh when I heard Bush called him to the meeting yesterday. Sounds kinda like someone *had to make him* do his chores. First off he is being paid to be a senator. No one should have had to make him go to work.

ANd BTW, what do you guys think about the democratic senators announcing there was a plan in place when there was not?


----------



## Cathy_H (Sep 26, 2008)

> ANd BTW, what do you guys think about the democratic senators announcing there was a plan in place when there was not?


More of the same from the Democrats!

The Republicans want to put more of the responsibility of this bailout on Wall Street and not have us mainstreet people pay for these greedy people's crimes. The Democrats don't see it that way - can't do my buddies in syndrome!

This mornings news.

" McCain's leadership in the negotiations "is to try to *stop *us from yelling at each other, *announcing deals that don't exist,* to actually talk to the House and the Senate and get agreement and then go to the press," Graham said. "Try to create organization out of chaos. *Three days ago (Sen.) Harry Reid said there'll be no deal without John McCain's support. Nothing happened for three days. John comes back to town, now he's being criticized for coming back."*Shelby, however, said he has a letter from some 200 economists saying the plan as structured by Paulson "is a mistake and won't work."

"I say this will not solve the problem," he said on ABC's "Good Morning America.:"

See the rest of the story here.

http://enews.earthlink.net/article/top?gui...80926-888276680

"We're going to spend close to a trillion dollars, we're going to borrow it, I say we can do better," Shelby said.


----------



## littlesteppers (Sep 26, 2008)

Well I am getting dizzy...



in a nutshell..

Bush and Obama agree..republicans blow their stacks and stand up for taxpayers..clinton praises McCain..the people who brought us into this mess are now the same that tell US how to get out oif it.. OH!


----------



## Cathy_H (Sep 26, 2008)

Speaking of the Democrats , they agreed to let the ban on oil shale drilling expire because they did not want to be blamed for high fuel prices during this election year.............. We have been forewarned though  - after the election is over with the Democrats will seek to ban it again*.............. So you folks voting the Democrats back in, be prepared to keep paying high fuel prices. *

Approximately 800 billion to 2 trillion barrels of oil are estimated to be located there.

The congressional ban on offshore drilling and shale exploration is set to expire on September 30. Conservative proponents of domestic energy exploration have declared October 1 “Energy Freedom Day” to celebrate the ban’s termination.

Republicans celebrated last week when Democrats signaled they would let the bans naturally expire over recess. *The Democrats’ concession came amid concerns their party would be faulted for high gas prices in the November election.*

Sen. Reids move to reinstate the ban on oil shale energy production is an insult to the American people and yet another example of Democrats acting to make energy more expensive for working families and small businesses," the Republican leader said in a statement. "At a time when our economy is struggling, it's outrageous that Sen. Reid would attempt to block efforts to open up responsible oil shale development, which would create good-paying jobs and help lower energy costs."

http://townhall.com/Columnists/AmandaCarpe...reids_shale_ban

I think we need to start a new thread - this one has gone astray!


----------



## garyo (Sep 26, 2008)

Jill,

She could not answer a simple question about her own foreign policy experience in dealing with Russia.

I would think that someone, whether a republican or democrat, should be able to answer specific questions about their own experiences.

I have seen, as I'm sure you have, many politicians not answer the specific question asked, while often going off on some tirade not at all connected to the original question at all. But, she could not come up with ANY answer.

To me that raises a red flag meaning she cannot either think quickly on her feet or her lack of knowledge, both being important traits for such a high office.

I wish that, especially in political discussions, one could defend their or their parties positions without derogatory comments about the other party or candidate.

My original comment on this thread was that I personally am not comfortable with Sarah Palin as VP. I did not say anything about Biden, or for that matter Obama, or McCain.

I truly believe there are better qualified individuals to be McCains running mate. Our own govenor of Florida, Charlie Crist, would be one of many,altough he probably would not bring many Hillary supporters into the fold.

From what I know about Sarah, she seems to be a nice, ambitious, strong willed woman. However, I'm still not convinced that she would make a good VP, or god forbid a President.

I have never understood, or probably never will, how someone can support ALL of their parties candidates blindly. It would indeed be a rare occurance for me if I truly thought EVERY candidate, for either party, was the most qualified for the job.

I'm sure that most reading this and my previous post think I am simply trying to slam Palin. However, McCains choice of Palin to be his running mate may very well cost him my vote. If you notice I have not said anything in support of her opposition either, as he also leaves a lot to be desired.

It bothers me that in this great country, filled with intellegent, forward thinking, individuals that we sometimes have to choose between the lessor of evils, instead of someone who would truly do a GREAT job leading our nation.

It is my hope that sometime in the near future decisions would be made on what is best for the country and its citizens and not on what is best for a particular party or a candidates future aspirations.

Gary


----------



## Jill (Sep 26, 2008)

Gary --

Thank you for your post.

We have different perspectives and I do think that Palin is an excellent choice as McCain's running mate. I am truly enthusiastic about both of them and am proud to support them.

While I don't blindly follow the Republican party (I feel I am pretty well informed and make an effort to remain so), there is just too much of the Democratic platform that I, as a business owner and as a citizen, cannot support. Therefore, it would be very hard for me at this time to get behind any Democratic nominee.

People talk about those who blindly follow a party... maybe some do? But there are solid reasons that I am a Republican, and reasons why I am proud and happy with our 2008 ticket.

Jill


----------



## garyo (Sep 26, 2008)

Jill,

Did not mean to insinuate that you, as an individual, blindly follow a particular party. Probably a poor choice of words on my part. I would not argue with anyone with well thought out ideas and reasons for being a member of any party, but don't have much use for those that vote for a candidate on one single issue. Seems very narrow minded to me.

I am also a small business owner, unfortunatly in the construction industry, and may times the Republician party and their policies benefit my business and my family. However, through Ruth's job as a high school guidance conselor and our volunteer work in our community we see so much need, especially with children. So I know there is a hugh need for social programs, which the democrats tend to love, but I realize that costs tax dollars and opens doors to fraud and the like.

I would like a candidate that would realize that we must take care of our countries businesses, especially small business, but at the same time realize their is a HUGH need for well run social programs, especially in these tough economic times.

This could very well be the most important election in our countries history, in light of the incredible economic difficulties we face. I'm not convinced that either candidate is well equipped to handle the challenges that lie ahead. Hopefully, both parties can put partician politics to a rest and work for the good of the country and all social and economic classes.

BTW, I like reading your posts and your sometimes unique perspectives. My typical client and yours are probably very similar, so I don't often discuss politics with them. LOL

Gary


----------



## LowriseMinis (Sep 26, 2008)

I tried posting this last night, but apparently me posting broke the internet. Oops.

So after calling and canceling on Letterman because he was suspending his campaign completely-he went over to Katie Couric's show for an interview. And I suppose McCain's definition of suspending a campaign is different than mine, because instead of being in Washington first thing yesterday morning he was STILL in New York at the Clinton Global Initiative. He still had his campaign offices open and his ads attacking Obama still ran on TV, despite McCain saying they would not.

And Palin's been rocking the interview's lately:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RM72M62jAUc

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cP12aNzocSc

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_WkCZV83Cp8

http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/conte...ml?hpid=topnews

"Palin struggled at times and appeared less comfortable than in her earlier sit-down with ABC's Charles Gibson. When Couric asked why she cited Alaska's proximity to Russia as part of her foreign policy experience, Palin said: "It's funny that a comment like that was kinda made to . . . I don't know, you know . . . reporters -- "

"Mocked?" Couric asked.

"Mocked, yeah I guess that's the word, mocked."

Pressed on why her location enhanced her foreign policy experience, Palin said: "Well, it certainly does, because our, our next-door neighbors are foreign countries, there in the state that I am the executive of." She added that when Russian Prime Minister Vladimir Putin "rears his head and comes into the airspace of the United States of America, where do they go? It's Alaska."

Asked whether her lack of a passport until last year indicated a lack of curiosity about the world, Palin said she was not one of those "kids who perhaps graduate college and their parents give them a passport and give them a backpack and say, 'Go off and travel the world.' No, I've worked all my life. In fact, I usually had two jobs all my life until I had kids." She said she learned about the world through education and books."

I'm glad it looks like the debates will go ahead as planned, and that the V.P. debates won't be postponed, or even worse, canceled.


----------



## AppyLover2 (Sep 26, 2008)

> Palin said she was not one of those "kids who perhaps graduate college and their parents give them a passport and give them a backpack and say, 'Go off and travel the world.' No, I've worked all my life.


I think it's comments this that draw people to her.


----------



## LowriseMinis (Sep 26, 2008)

Appy-and that's great. That's something I can respect about her.

I can't respect her still expecting us to believe that living kinda close to Russia and Canada gives her the foreign policy experience she needs. Saying that 'well if Russia attacks the U.S. they'll fly over Alaskan air space!' just doesn't do it for me.

And saying that McCain's always stood for financial reform and not being able to cite any times when he actually has...I'm glad that she at least admitted she didn't have an answer to that one, but I also haven't heard about her getting back to Katie Couric like she said she would.


----------



## Crabby-Chicken (Sep 26, 2008)

You know watching her in two days of interviews with Katie Couric. Her talking and grasping for words reminds me of how Bush speaks.


----------



## Bassett (Sep 26, 2008)

> And saying that McCain's always stood for financial reform and not being able to cite any times when he actually has...I'm glad that she at least admitted she didn't have an answer to that one, but I also haven't heard about her getting back to Katie Couric like she said she would.


You know these questions were all very unfair.. I really didn't know Couric could be such a witch. She was actually looking at Palin with almost a look of hate. Jealousy maybe? I always liked her but she really showed her true colors in that interview. All gotch questions. Nobody ever ask Al Gore what Bill Clinton did and voted for in the 26 years before he ran for President. And we all know both Bill & Hillary were mixed up in a lot. But this election is not about them. I'm only saying they were very unfair questions. These questions were all based on the fact that they wanted to embarrass Palin. I think she did a wonderful job for the stupid questions thrown at her. She is going to make a fantastic VP.

Kim, At least they are speaking for themselves, not what someone is telling them to say. I think it makes a difference. They have to think about how to answer a question, not like someone who has a teleprompter. At least she was speaking her own words. I think she did well. Very well. She is very ladylike and keeps her voice at an even level no like someone else we know. Every time Biden opens his mouth he puts his foot in it. He says the most outlandish things. How would we like him for President IF something happened to Obama.


----------



## Crabby-Chicken (Sep 26, 2008)

I don't feel that Katie Couric had any hate in her eyes when she talked to Palin. She was trying to get a straight answer out of her. She was floundering and could not give one answer about what he has accomplished. It scares me.

And yes, I would like Biden as a president if anything were to happen to Obama.


----------

